# Mac OS X 10.4.7 released.



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

Apple has released the update. Build number?


----------



## Satcomer (Jun 27, 2006)

Build 8J135


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 27, 2006)

The usual recommended approach to updating is to download the "combo" updater (PPC or Intel) from Apple's web site rather than use Software Update. There's a lower risk of something going wrong this way.

I'm downloading the update now.


----------



## Captain Code (Jun 27, 2006)

Well I've never had any problems with using Software Update since OS X debuted at version 10.0.0


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

8J2135 for intel.


----------



## Zunoj (Jun 27, 2006)

Captain Code said:
			
		

> Well I've never had any problems with using Software Update since OS X debuted at version 10.0.0



Lucky you, here is reference on what could happen, and a way to fix it.


----------



## fryke (Jun 27, 2006)

We've had a lot of discussion about using combo updaters instead of delta updaters. We've had polls about this as well, and basically, it's like this:

Delta updaters: Some users have problems.
Combo updaters: Next to no issues.

And then delta updater users fix their problems by using the combo updaters. So... Go figure. I think it's just not worth it to go with deltas. Sure: There are probably a lot of users without any problems using the deltas, but if the reports point to there being more problems on the deltas... Why bother.


----------



## sgould (Jun 27, 2006)

Scary update.  Two restarts and a very long blue screen of death after the "Starting OSX" and before the finder appears...


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 27, 2006)

Combo update.  Extra-long gray screen with Apple logo (startup scripts running?).  Didn't get impatient.  Finally booted all the way.

No problems, as usual.  And no, I've never had a single problem with Delta updaters, either, but I download the combo updates manually so I can go straight from 10.4 to 10.4.7 if I ever need to (reinstall, etc.), so I usually use the combos to do my incremental updates as well.


----------



## HateEternal (Jun 27, 2006)

ElDiabloConCaca said:
			
		

> Combo update.  Extra-long gray screen with Apple logo (startup scripts running?).  Didn't get impatient.  Finally booted all the way.



I had a long gray screen as well, except I rebooted. I let it sit for over five minutes and nothing was happening, no drive chatter or anything... just a chirping power supply. Booted fine after restart though >_<


----------



## Veljo (Jun 27, 2006)

Did the combo update, restarted twice, took a while to start up but other than that no problems.


----------



## ElDiabloConCaca (Jun 27, 2006)

HateEternal said:
			
		

> I had a long gray screen as well, except I rebooted. I let it sit for over five minutes and nothing was happening, no drive chatter or anything... just a chirping power supply. Booted fine after restart though >_<


Yeah, mine didn't have any hard drive activity, and it took just around 10 minutes, maybe a little less.  But it did finally boot -- I didn't need it at the time, so I was willing to let it set there for an hour or more in case it was doing something... apparently it was!

---

To those that had a double-restart with this particular update: were you upgrading from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7, or were you upgrading from a previous version?  Also, Intel- or PPC-based Macintosh?

The 10.4.6 update has a double-restart thing it does -- it's perfectly normal.  If you were upgrading from something earlier than 10.4.6, then I would reckon that 10.4.7 did whatever was done in the 10.4.6 update causing the double-restart because 10.4.6 wasn't installed yet.


----------



## bunga (Jun 28, 2006)

Double restart from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 using Combo PPC, no long delay in the grey screen startup, all is well on Mums MacMini 1.42ghz, just have to get home in a few days and install on my eMac and see what the results are like


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 28, 2006)

Just updated to 10.4.7 from 10.4.6 via the Delta updater (Software Update). Only one reboot that took 8 Mins 15 seconds.

Safari seems much slower. But that my be my broadband (although it should be 8 Meg) or it my be the latest version of Saft.


----------



## Veljo (Jun 28, 2006)

In regard to ElDiabloConCaca's post, I used the combo updater from 10.4.6 -> 10.4.7 on a PowerPC machine. I had a very long wait on the white screen with Apple logo, and then again on the blue screen with the other loading dialog.

Once I got into Mac OS X, Safari had a few problems displaying some Flash content on my site's chat, but it's since fixed itself.


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2006)

garymum4d: disable Saft to test. I've only heard Safari being faster in 10.4.7 so far.


----------



## Damrod (Jun 28, 2006)

No anomalies using the delta-update. No noticable changes either though


----------



## powermac (Jun 28, 2006)

Updated, all is fine, although, I have not noticed any significant changes.


----------



## garymum4d (Jun 28, 2006)

fryke said:
			
		

> garymum4d: disable Saft to test. I've only heard Safari being faster in 10.4.7 so far.



Yep. Saft was the problem. Its wizzing now


----------



## sneyders (Jun 28, 2006)

Updated through Software Update. Booted fine, no delays. No noticable difference in performance.

I do not have filevault on ... could this influence the updates?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jun 28, 2006)

You all wrote that the grey apple screen, at boot takes up to 10 mins! That suprises me, when I re-booted it took maybe 10 seconds...
Everything works fine though.
Btw, I only have an iBook, so it didnt go so fast cause of the processor...

Ferdinand


----------



## sgould (Jun 28, 2006)

I updated the iBook 1.4Ghz from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 (Combo)

Safari seems fine - What is Saft? Why should I disable it?

Going to do the G4 Quicksilver later...


----------



## fryke (Jun 28, 2006)

If you haven't installed Saft yourself: No need to bother. It's a third party hack to extend Safari's features. And with every OS X update, it kinda breaks or slows down Safari until an update is available. Defenders claim these problems have long been solved. 10.4.7 just proved them wrong, then.


----------



## sgould (Jun 28, 2006)

Thanks!

Just done the Quicksilver 933MHz

Download was slow, as it was last night on the iBook about 50% of the normal 2 meg speed I usually get.

A brief timetable:

0 min - Download finishes. Click "Install".

5 min - Hit "Restart".  Black screen.

5m 45s - grey Apple screen.

8 min - rotor starts on grey screen.

9m 30s - Restart.  Black screen.

9m 45s - grey Apple screen with rotor appearing almost immediately.

11 min - Mac OSX startup box on blue screen.

11m 30s - Box disappears and there is just a blue screen...

12 min - Finder starts to load (phew!) - this was a lot quicker than last night on the iBook.

12m 30s - Computer up and running.


----------



## Mikuro (Jun 28, 2006)

I finished the update. My previous system was 10.4.6, and I'm on a G4 Mac Mini.

After restarting, it waited a few minutes on the gray screen, then it restarted again. After that, startup was normal and speedy until I came to my login screen (note: by default, there is no login screen on single-user systems). After entering my password, the default blue desktop background stayed on the screen for another minute or two.

All in all, the reboot process took about 7 minutes.

PithHelmet doesn't want to run with this version of Safari, but I edited its plist to make PH accept it, and it seems to work just fine. I expect an official update very soon.


----------



## simbalala (Jun 29, 2006)

Is this new?

I was connected to a Linux Webserver via Finder ftp while I was doing a search using Finder Search. I was not trying to search the remote server but it did.

It also works using a WebDAV connection but the ftp connection for some reason seems faster.

Maybe this has been available for a long time but I never thought to search the web server user the Finder Search.


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2006)

Sure depends on how quick you FTP connection to that server would be, I guess...  (Still wish they'd have full FTP read and write and set permissions etc. in Finder.)


----------



## simbalala (Jun 29, 2006)

Well, in general the WebDAV connections seem to be faster than ftp and they are read/write. I don't get why the ftp search would be faster than WebDAV, maybe I need to test some more.

Read/write is nice because I can create a Photoshop image and save it directly from Photoshop to the server without starting up Interarchy or Transmit. If I'm planning on a long script editing session though I'll normally do it via Interarchy though using a WebDAV connection. That may change because it seems that the WebDAV speed has improved in the last couple updates to the O/S.

Now a save from BBEdit direct to server only takes a second or two when there used to be a noticeable lag. The client (Interarchy or Transmit) buffered it so it wasn't noticeable.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jun 29, 2006)

updated via software update w/out a hitch, then it updated qt.  i wonder why it couldn't do both at the same time?  any way, didn't notice how long it took to reboot because its on a kvm, and i was on the other computer playing with vista.


----------



## fryke (Jun 29, 2006)

QT is never part of OS X software updates. Rather, they seem to link QT to iTunes now. I believe the last few releases of QT always were on the same day (or one day off) of an iTunes release. Today, Apple also updated iTunes to 6.0.5.


----------



## ksv (Jun 29, 2006)

Those who used the Delta updater for Intel based Macs should probably download and run the update again. The revised update doesn't show up in Software Update yet.

http://www.apple.com/support/downloads/macosxupdate1047intel.html

Build 8J235a.



			
				Apple Product Security said:
			
		

> APPLE-SA-2006-06-29 Mac OS X v10.4.7 package revision
> 
> Mac OS X v10.4.7 was released on Tuesday of this week.  The install
> package that upgrades a Mac OS X v10.4.6 (Intel) system is being
> ...


----------



## fpayne (Jul 1, 2006)

After 15 years with a PC and coming to Macs it is quite humiliating. I have no idea what most of you are talking about :-(
So I have two questions.
After reading this thread I downloaded the combo update and installed that. I am glad I read it first becuase the long reboot time (both) would have made me worry and reach for the rum. However no problems.
In the download list are two files. the 10.4.7 and the 10.4.7. combo. What is the difference? I chose the combo file as that is what you are talking about.
I also downloaded the iWeb 1.1.1 update which would not install via software update and that installed fine as well. Why is that?
Thanks to all you guys who know stuff!


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 1, 2006)

The "Combo" updater will update ANY version of 10.4, while the regular updater will _only_ work on 10.4.6.

This basically means that the Combo updater contains all the files that have been changed in ANY update since 10.4.0. This is good even if you have 10.4.6, because it means that if any previously-updated files got altered in some way, you'll get fresh copies by running the Combo updater. This means less risk of problems.

There's also a third way of updating, which is from OS X's built-in Software Update. This will download even less than the non-combo updater, because it will only download the files you need on _your_ machine. So if you have an iMac, it won't download updated drivers for the MacBook's trackpad or anything like that. The problem is that occasionally Apple seems to screw these up and it doesn't download everything it should. 

Sound complicated? Well, in theory you shouldn't need to worry about it, and any method you use should "just work" &#8212; and this is even true in practice 99% or so of the time. But nobody wants to be in that 1% with the big myserious problems; so we recommend playing it safe and using the Combo updater.


As for iWeb, I've never used it, so I don't know enough details to say.


----------



## sgould (Jul 1, 2006)

The "Combo" update carries all the updates from the original v10.4 so it will upgrade that and any intermediate versions.  The v10.4.7 upgrade will only work if you have already got v10.4.6.

Both should work - the combo versions have been (historically and anecdotally!!) more reliable.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 1, 2006)

Has anyone had any problems with Safari 2.0.4? Sometimes if I change to another app then go back to Safari the menu will return to normal but all Safari windows will remain inactive, like they're in the background. The only way to fix it then is to quit the program and start again.


----------



## Satcomer (Jul 1, 2006)

Veljo said:
			
		

> Has anyone had any problems with Safari 2.0.4? Sometimes if I change to another app then go back to Safari the menu will return to normal but all Safari windows will remain inactive, like they're in the background. The only way to fix it then is to quit the program and start again.



This was talked about on other sites. Your problems have to do with third party plugins. I am have not such problem on my G5 or G4.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 1, 2006)

Satcomer said:
			
		

> This was talked about on other sites. Your problems have to do with third party plugins. I am have not such problem on my G5 or G4.


I don't have any third party plug-ins installed


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 1, 2006)

Well, after being gone on vacation for about a week at Ft. Myers Beach (which was WONDERFUL, btw ), I just updated from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 through Software Update and all is well.  I even noticed that my iMac G5 was much snappier than before, loading applications in one or two bounces as opposed to a bit longer from before at 10.4.6.  No complaints as of yet on anything else.

I also received the Vista Beta that I ordered.  Going to see how that compares to OS X (yes, I am aware this is beta but it's still Windows ).


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 2, 2006)

I feel that I've put everything through the paces, more or less, and I've had no problems at all. I haven't noticed any improvements, either, though.

The only difference I've noticed is that now there's some invisible process called dashboardadvisoryd that tries to connect to Apple's web site. I don't know what it does or why it activates at seemingly random times.


----------



## nixgeek (Jul 2, 2006)

Mikuro said:
			
		

> I feel that I've put everything through the paces, more or less, and I've had no problems at all. I haven't noticed any improvements, either, though.
> 
> The only difference I've noticed is that now there's some invisible process called dashboardadvisoryd that tries to connect to Apple's web site. I don't know what it does or why it activates at seemingly random times.



Don't want to be the bringer of conspiracy theories, but could this be DAshboard phoning home?   Then again, it could be a widget that you have enabled that needs to access the Apple web site.


----------



## simbalala (Jul 2, 2006)

nixgeek said:
			
		

> Don't want to be the bringer of conspiracy theories, but could this be DAshboard phoning home?   Then again, it could be a widget that you have enabled that needs to access the Apple web site.



*About the Mac OS X 10.4.7 Update*


> You can now verify whether or not a Dashboard widget you downloaded is the same version as a widget featured on (www.apple.com) before installing it.



http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303771


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 2, 2006)

simbalala said:
			
		

> *About the Mac OS X 10.4.7 Update*
> 
> http://docs.info.apple.com/article.html?artnum=303771


Still doesn't explain why it happens completely randomly. It does it out of nowhere, when I'm not even using Dashboard. It's done it twice now, and I haven't installed any new widgets. The people at Apple's discussion page are confused, too.


----------



## bobw (Jul 2, 2006)

"dashboardadvisoryd" is a new component of OS 10.4.7 which is used to "verify whether or not a Dashboard widget you downloaded is the same version as a widget featured on www.apple.com before installing it.


----------



## fryke (Jul 2, 2006)

Yeah, doesn't explain why it tries to call home even without trying to download/install widgets.


----------



## hawki18 (Jul 2, 2006)

I did the delta update now my MBP does not want to remember my WAP setting for Airprort card, I Might try repairing permissions and set it up again and see if that does it. Anyone have any good ideas wat is going on.  I have saved my setting and locked network and when I turn my machine back on the paddlock is open and back to square one again.


----------



## sinclair_tm (Jul 2, 2006)

hawki, it sounds like a corrupt pref file.  you may have to delete the pref and see what happens.  being i don't have airport, i can't tell you the name or location of the pref.  maybe one of the others here can.

just for geewiz info, how did you find out that this thing was phoning home mikuro?  you have something like zone alarm for the mac?

and nix, if you need any help with vista, let me know.  i've been using it for over a week now.  maybe we can have some discussions about it.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 2, 2006)

sinclair_tm said:
			
		

> just for geewiz info, how did you find out that this thing was phoning home mikuro?  you have something like zone alarm for the mac?


Little Snitch. I use it because...I'm a paranoid control freak.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 3, 2006)

Finally, the ichat audio/video conversation problem with non ichat users has been fixed in this update. 

If I attempted to connect to users with a Trillian client and engage a video/audio conversation I always got "insufficient bandwidth" messages, although no other program were transmiting or downloading at the same time. I know that I have more than enough bandwidth for simple audio conversations and all necessary ports were opened.


----------



## fryke (Jul 3, 2006)

And now it works? Or does it simply give a better error message?


----------



## Ferdinand (Jul 3, 2006)

error message with animations maybe??


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 3, 2006)

It works now. My friend (on a Windows PC) was able to see my isight video stream (without stuttering) and he heard me talk. Suprisingly I was able to see his video feed - although the quality wasn't that good - the reason is his cheap logitech webcam I presume.


----------



## Veljo (Jul 3, 2006)

Ifrit said:
			
		

> Finally, the ichat audio/video conversation problem with non ichat users has been fixed in this update.
> 
> If I attempted to connect to users with a Trillian client and engage a video/audio conversation I always got "insufficient bandwidth" messages, although no other program were transmiting or downloading at the same time. I know that I have more than enough bandwidth for simple audio conversations and all necessary ports were opened.


I've been about to video conference between iChat and Trillian since 10.4.4.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 3, 2006)

These messages/errors are triggered by certain circumstances which are unknown to me. I know that not everyone gets those. The users most likley aren't to blame - I did everything I could on my end and my friend did the same on his. (opening ports, searching for background tasks wich are eating up bandwidth etc.) Audio conversations with Windows users were impossible for me since 10.4.0. (worked fine in 10.3, though) - and you need only a 56K modem for a 1-1 conversation, according to Apple. So I am glad this issue has been resolved and I can put my iSight to good use (besides chatting with the forumers here and other ichat users).

edit: My connection speed:

150KByte/s down
20KByte/s up


----------



## saqibsaleem (Jul 11, 2006)

Hi all. I have just updated from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 and all seems good ... apart from the fact that now, occasionally, when I hit the keyboard to wake the mac from sleep it just hangs and then the fan goes insane! I have to switch off and on to get in. Has anyone else had this problem or know what the fix might be? It worked fine when it was at 10.4.6.
Any answers would be greatly appreciated. 
BTW I am using an iMac G5. 
Thanks.


----------



## Mikuro (Jul 11, 2006)

saqibsaleem said:


> Hi all. I have just updated from 10.4.6 to 10.4.7 and all seems good ... apart from the fact that now, occasionally, when I hit the keyboard to wake the mac from sleep it just hangs and then the fan goes insane! I have to switch off and on to get in. Has anyone else had this problem or know what the fix might be? It worked fine when it was at 10.4.6.
> Any answers would be greatly appreciated.
> BTW I am using an iMac G5.
> Thanks.


I haven't had this problem with 10.4.7, but I've had it on-and-off with previous versions of 10.4. I tracked down the problem to external devices. For example, if I turn off my external FireWire DVD±RW drive (without unhooking it), then this will happen. I 

I can sometimes snap it awake by fiddling with my external devices as the fan whirs. If I turn on my DVD±RW and unplug/plug in my gamepad, it'll usually wake up.


----------



## Ifrit (Jul 11, 2006)

> I can sometimes snap it awake by fiddling with my external devices as the fan whirs. If I turn on my DVD±RW and unplug/plug in my gamepad, it'll usually wake up.



I also have a problem regarding external devices. But this time it is related to my Keyboard and its build in USB hub (+ connected Logitech mouse). Sometimes if I use my KVM switch, to switch to my second PC (which uses the same input devices and the same Apple Cinema display). If I try to switch back, sometimes I get a hard lockup (kernel panic in OSX). Doesn't happen if I connet the devices seperately.


----------



## saqibsaleem (Jul 11, 2006)

Thanks for your prompt replies. I'll try them out - hopefully it will be sorted!


----------

